# Wall Of Shame...



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm feeling agro today. Wish there was an anonymous yet public place to list the names of the "Others" who have made our lives miserable. Call them out on a Wall Of Shame. Not to in anyway diminish the responsibility and guilt of our spouses. But these "Others" really make me cranky. Grr.


----------



## JAE (Jul 17, 2009)

Why not list them here! I think it is a great idea. Should we do first and last name. I know that some may feel this isn't right, but this makes me feel better. Should we list city and state??? MATT MARKOVICH.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Seems like a waste of effort. Ones time would be much better spent on self improvement rather then self pity. To suggest that 'others' control your happiness suggests you dont control it yourself.


----------



## JAE (Jul 17, 2009)

hitched4ever said:


> Seems like a waste of effort. Ones time would be much better spent on self improvement rather then self pity. To suggest that 'others' control your happiness suggests you dont control it yourself.


Childish yes. But do I feel better, YES! Who ever is that person is a piece of S*** and it makes me feel better to put his name out there. After all they know what they did and are proud of it.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't know your personal stories, but I believe this forum should be a safe haven. Bashing others is never a wise choice, in my opinion.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Go JAE!!!
I'm feeling better just knowing you're feeling a little better! I'm so so so tempted. Mine is a name that is very googlable. Maybe I should do a write up on her wikipedia 'definition.' Yeah, I've got a new definition for her!
JAE - you made my day! :smthumbup:


----------



## JAE (Jul 17, 2009)

Does it matter if it is googlable? That person should have thought about the consequences of going after a married person!


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

You're right. Though, honestly I don't know if she'd give a [email protected]#t. She's done this to so many women - she'd probably see it as a feather in her cap. On the other hand, she publicly - very publicly - likes to promote herself as a supporter of women - honoring goddesses. She is full of crap. She's done this to more wives then she can count. Her life is literally supported by other married men - both when she danced on the pole - and since she retired to a richer life. Not kidding. Part of me is afraid of it circling back to me somehow. This could be a public situation and I don't want to look like the jerk. Its just very frustrating that the two people that 'benefited' from the EA are not carrying any of this frustrating and awful pain. Only me. Meanwhile, H is fine and I'm sure OW is happily on the take from a handful of men. I'm coming up on the 1 YR mark since he began his betrayal and experiencing angry feelings about it. I know its a waste of my time. It just is so unfair. I have to let go it. But...grrr.


----------



## beyond betrayal (Jul 21, 2009)

I feel your pain and this chick's name is so common it doesnt even make sense to list it. JAE rock on. Yeah these desperate, low down women disgust me. So lame. I must admit I was doing better. Its only been a month for me but today watching tv reminded me of it. I've been bummed ever since. Cleaning and being quiet. Definite sign something is wrong. Jae I'm glad that made you feel good. That damn Matt!!! I'll stay away from him!


----------



## JAE (Jul 17, 2009)

Come on, can't anyone at least list a first name?


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Her real name, or her 'dancing on the pole' name?
Ok, even THAT makes me feel better.


----------



## JAE (Jul 17, 2009)

It is strange how much anger I have towards HIM. I guess I just don't want to realize how angry I am towards my wife. Avoid any guy named MATT! If he has the last name MARKOVICH....run.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Right with you on that one.
My H's was an EA. He sent her pictures of me, my kids, my house. He told her all about me. And the one conversation I in hind site walked in on was him telling her that "he does most of the cleaning." Really? Really? 
She made him feel like a God who deserved better.
Her response to his break up email (sent in front of me) was "I'm so sorry. Never wanted to hurt your beautiful, smart, incredible wife." I say again, really?
Yuck. Maybe she has some horrible STD that will cause her a tremendous amount of pain. Did I just say that?


----------



## beyond betrayal (Jul 21, 2009)

JAE,
This is for you. Her name is Mary!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## woe_is_me (Aug 12, 2009)

it's sad but there is actually a said site out there. dontdatehimgirl.com. you can even post their picture up. i read about it in a magazine once. luckily i never found anyone i have dated on that site.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

woe_is_me - That is awesome!!!!!!!!! Very very very very tempting. Thanks for sharing.:smthumbup:


----------



## JAE (Jul 17, 2009)

stillINshock said:


> woe_is_me - That is awesome!!!!!!!!! Very very very very tempting. Thanks for sharing.:smthumbup:


I know that I am messed up here, but I want to keep this alive. For whatever reason, this will make you feel better....I promise. MATT MARKOVICH is a piece of S***, and it's not the guy from Washington. SPIKE!


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

JAE said:


> I know that I am messed up here, but I want to keep this alive. For whatever reason, this will make you feel better....I promise. MATT MARKOVICH is a piece of S***, and it's not the guy from Washington. SPIKE!


----------

